# My marriage is over but i can't face the split



## Littlebeck (Jan 1, 2009)

?


----------



## cressfromhell (Nov 19, 2008)

Littlebeck said:


> I have since engaged in a physical relationship with a man that is everything I have ever looked for. He is loving, caring, passionate about life and the simple things in it and I know without question that he loves me more than I could ever hope to be loved. I trust him implicitly and he interacts with my child in a way that leaves me with no doubt at all about his integrity.
> 
> Always remember the grass is not always greener!!! If you and you Husband make a good housmates and are great parents together, then why risk all of that? Think about your child long and hard before you do anything. Also why would you have your booty call around your child??? How I would go crazy if I were your husband and I found out!!:scratchhead:
> 
> Littlebeck


----------

